# 'First Chance' friday night



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I got out to Lynnhaven after work, got a set up on the bow. We started out inshore and worked are way down past the 1st boat channel. One fish was caught, and a couple of bumps, but no takers. We ended up heading out to the second island to find nothing...and then they started catching them inshore on the other headboat, so we went ALL the way back. People would catch them every now and then, nothing with size...I got 2 18" and 19" on a 5" bunker slamm'n shad, lost one because of a loose bail arm (when the arm pulls up, not enough to flip the bail, but stop the spool from turning..)...had alot of nice hits every now and then to keep me occupied. Other than the slow night, of getting dinked to death...it wasn't a bad night to be out there.


----------

